# Growth on Ram?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any idea what it is and what medication I should use?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a parasite. I've seen this before with Rams. It was extremely contagious and spread once the parasites broke the skin surface. I would suggest a couple doses of Prazi Pro or an edible anti-parasitic laced food (MetroPlex http://www.seachem.com/metroplex.php).

Good luck with the treatment.

Respectfully,

Stuart

PS: If you are not too attached to the fish and no other fish have the same symptoms, culling may be the safest and easiest option.

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Stuart, what is the parasite called?

Reckon, what did you decide to do? How's the ram doing?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Geoffrey said:


> Stuart, what is the parasite called?
> 
> Reckon, what did you decide to do? How's the ram doing?


He went downhill real fast within the next two days, even with dosing paraguard - I had to put him down.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a type of internal parasitic worm. I never got a correct ID. My friend eventually euthanized his infected stock as it became extremely contagious. It initially started with his tank raised/bred Rams (several different varieties that were not wild-caught). It also spread to his Cardinal tetras.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that. It sounded difficult to treat, but isn't Paraguard used for external parasites? Prazi and metro are for internal. Although, seeing how fast he went, it might not have made a difference.


----------

